# venison chili ?



## sylvan19

Just made a big pot last Sunday and I got four tupperware containers filled sitting in the freezer.  

Ground Venison, Tomato Sauce, Stewed Tomato's (Italian Style), Chili Beans Mild, Red Kidney Beans
Onions, Celery, Garlic, Salt & Pepper, Chili Powder, Cumin, Paprika, Oregano, Sugar and Chicken Broth.

Top with some shredded cheese and a touch of sour cream (both optional)


----------



## Papa Greco

The best sausage in the world is the one that you like best! There are very few rules as to what chili is so have fun with it.

Here are some things I do :

1) use home made Italian or breakfast sausage for the meat
2) fire roast poblano peppers and chop them fine
3) add white hominy in place of the beans
4) use your favorite salsa or Rotel in place of the tomatoes
5) BBQ the meat and chop it instead of frying it
6) use refried beans with either green chili peppers or chorizo instead of kidney beans
7) add lots of fresh, chopped coriander leaves
8) add Vigo Sanfe Fe Rice
9) add dried corn kernels (like Corn Nuts) early and let them rehydrate in the chili
10) add cocoa, and/or cinnamon to the chili 

I don't ever have a fixed chili recipe but those are some of things I do.

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## lodge lounger

A couple other tips... Honey adds a nice sweet depth. If you saute' onions and garlic before adding to the chili, throw in a bottle of dark beer when the saute' is finished, and reduce almost completely. Gives the onions a great flavor.


----------



## KS up north

Try a table spoon or 2 of smooth peanut butter in the mix.
Adds a subtle flavor of nuts, and will help thicken if too thin.
A bit of maple syrup may go in there too if I haven't put in any brown sugar.


----------

